# Vertice NATO e G7: Bozza contro minaccia nucleare. Zelensky: "Da voi nessuna risposta chiara."



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Giornata di vertici NATO, G7 e UE, per discutere della guerra in Ucraina e pianificare nuove strategie.

Come riporta Bloomberg, i leader dei sette paesi si impegnano a continuare a imporre "severe conseguenze" sulla Russia in caso di attacco nucleare, chimico o biologico. Già pronta la bozza.
Si valuta l'invio di missili anti nave.

Sempre Bloomberg, citando funzionari amministrazione Biden: "Gli Stati Uniti e la Nato si stanno preparando al rischio di incidenti nucleari e biologici russi. Si preparano posture di deterrenza."

Zelesnky parla al vertice NATO:
"Per salvare le persone e le nostre città, l'Ucraina ha bisogno di assistenza militare senza restrizioni. Proprio come la Russia usa il suo intero arsenale contro di noi.
Ancora una volta, il 24 febbraio mi sono rivolto a voi con una richiesta logica di chiudere il nostro cielo in qualsiasi modo consentisse di proteggere i nostri cittadini dalle bombe e dai razzi russi. Non abbiamo sentito una risposta chiara."

*Attacco di Bergoglio a Draghi e altri leader: "Da pazzi usare il 2% del PIL per le armi di guerra. Mi sono vergognato."*

Gola profonda dei servizi russi : "Si prepara golpe contro Putin nel FSB."

*ATTENZIONE: TOLLERANZA SOTTO ZERO NEI CONFRONTI DI HATER E FLAMER. DATECI UNA MANO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/dateci-una-mano-contro-flamer-e-hater.114260/post-2598360


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giornata di vertici NATO, G7 e UE, per discutere della guerra in Ucraina e pianificare nuove strategie.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, i leader dei sette paesi si impegnano a continuare a imporre "severe conseguenze" sulla Russia in caso di attacco nucleare, chimico o biologico. Già pronta la bozza.
> Si valuta l'invio di missili anti nave.
> ...



C'arriviamo ad inizio aprile?

Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. Per l'Ucraina, santo Dio. Non me ne capacito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma come non ha ricevuto una risposta chiara sui cieli?

Avranno ripetuto CENTO VOLTE AL GIORNO NO ALLA NO FLY ZONE.
Più chiaro di così...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Leggo che imbroglio ha lanciato la sua invettiva contro la guerra da un centro di femministe


----------



## sottoli (24 Marzo 2022)

Bah, al golpe ci credo poco, nella storia russa non credo ci sia mai stato un golpe di successo negli ultimi 100 anni, hanno una rete di informatori interni davvero pazzesca.
Sto leggendo "last of a breed" di L'amour, per chi ama fiction e spionaggio libro che straconsiglio, di un militare americano che negli anni 80 cerca di evadere da una prigione in Siberia...rende molto l'idea del sistema del partito


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nominano la parola " incidenti" 
Timore a go go 
preparano già la scusa a un Intervento armato..
Io non dimentico i mezzi che hanno usato per attaccare briga!


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo che imbroglio ha lanciato la sua invettiva contro la guerra da un centro di femministe



Questo se passa sotto un crocifisso, lo fa crollare.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giornata di vertici NATO, G7 e UE, per discutere della guerra in Ucraina e pianificare nuove strategie.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, i leader dei sette paesi si impegnano a continuare a imporre "severe conseguenze" sulla Russia in caso di attacco nucleare, chimico o biologico. Già pronta la bozza.
> Si valuta l'invio di missili anti nave.
> ...


..


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come non ha ricevuto una risposta chiara sui cieli?
> 
> Avranno ripetuto CENTO VOLTE AL GIORNO NO ALLA NO FLY ZONE.
> Più chiaro di così...


Lui, il comico idiota vuole solo una risposta, guerra mondiale, sarà soddisfatto solo così, ma tra poco l'accontentano.


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Bah, al golpe ci credo poco, nella storia russa non credo ci sia mai stato un golpe di successo negli ultimi 100 anni, hanno una rete di informatori interni davvero pazzesca.
> Sto leggendo "last of a breed" di L'amour, per chi ama fiction e spionaggio libro che straconsiglio, di un militare americano che negli anni 80 cerca di evadere da una prigione in Siberia...rende molto l'idea del sistema del partito


beh insomma in 100 anni sono passati dallo zarismo al comuniamo al protocapitalismo… direi che sono i piedi aperti ai cambiamenti


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giornata di vertici NATO, G7 e UE, per discutere della guerra in Ucraina e pianificare nuove strategie.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, i leader dei sette paesi si impegnano a continuare a imporre "severe conseguenze" sulla Russia in caso di attacco nucleare, chimico o biologico. Già pronta la bozza.
> Si valuta l'invio di missili anti nave.
> ...


Sul nucleare mi preoccupa molto più chi sta a ovest che ad est, che in una guerra atomica su suolo europeo sono gli unici che hanno solo da guadagnarci.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Marzo 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Bah, al golpe ci credo poco, nella storia russa non credo ci sia mai stato un golpe di successo negli ultimi 100 anni, hanno una rete di informatori interni davvero pazzesca.
> Sto leggendo "last of a breed" di L'amour, per chi ama fiction e spionaggio libro che straconsiglio, di un militare americano che negli anni 80 cerca di evadere da una prigione in Siberia...rende molto l'idea del sistema del partito


In questo preciso caso ci credo poco anche io, ma la speranza resta aperta.
Poi ci dovremmo domandare chi dopo di lui. A suo tempo fu un elemento di stabilizzazione. Poi, come molti dittatori, ad un certo punto deraglia sulla politica estera.
Però, storicamente, quello bolscevico è stato un colpo di stato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Bah, al golpe ci credo poco, nella storia russa non credo ci sia mai stato un golpe di successo negli ultimi 100 anni, hanno una rete di informatori interni davvero pazzesca.
> Sto leggendo "last of a breed" di L'amour, per chi ama fiction e spionaggio libro che straconsiglio, di un militare americano che negli anni 80 cerca di evadere da una prigione in Siberia...rende molto l'idea del sistema del partito



Leggevo il testo originale di questa "soffiata" e cita che una delle ragioni del golpe sarebbe che i capi dei servizi segreti non possono portare i figli a Disneyland.

Quindi direi di lasciar perdere...


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> In questo preciso caso ci credo poco anche io, ma la speranza resta aperta.
> Poi ci dovremmo domandare chi dopo di lui. A suo tempo fu un elemento di stabilizzazione. Poi, come molti dittatori, ad un certo punto deraglia sulla politica estera.
> Però, storicamente, quello bolscevico è stato un colpo di stato.



Bé, anche Krushev è stato tirato giù, ma lì vi era un partito in cui il presidente era un primus inter pares. qui un uomo solo al comando a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C'arriviamo ad inizio aprile?
> 
> Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. Per l'Ucraina, santo Dio. Non me ne capacito.


Idem
Sono senza parole. E il babbeo comico continua a pretendere la terza guerra mondiale come se nulla fosse.
La situazione è pessima


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lui, il comico idiota vuole solo una risposta, guerra mondiale, sarà soddisfatto solo così, ma tra poco l'accontentano.


Mi spiace dirlo, davvero, ma spero che la Russia finisca il prima possibile l’offensiva e a zelensky rimarranno solo le macerie. Tanto non c’è via d’uscita per l’ucraina


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> In questo preciso caso ci credo poco anche io, ma la speranza resta aperta.
> Poi ci dovremmo domandare chi dopo di lui. A suo tempo fu un elemento di stabilizzazione. Poi, come molti dittatori, ad un certo punto deraglia sulla politica estera.
> Però, storicamente, quello bolscevico è stato un colpo di stato.


È stato a tutti gli effetti un colpo di stato quasi naturale perché l’apparato zarista era praticamente disintegrato e Nicola II e il suo governo erano completamente distaccati dalla realtà


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

GLI STATI UNITI FORNIRANNO MISSILI ANTI-NAVE


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GLI STATI UNITI FORNIRANNO MISSILI ANTI-NAVE



Ne hanno appena affondata una bella grande.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C'arriviamo ad inizio aprile?
> 
> *Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. Per l'Ucraina,* santo Dio. Non me ne capacito.



Per l’Ucraina o per chi ci sta guadagnando?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Idem
> Sono senza parole. E il babbeo comico continua a pretendere la terza guerra mondiale come se nulla fosse.
> La situazione è pessima



Ormai sono tutti ai piedi di Zelensky


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

*Ansa: Anonymous ha hackerato la banca centrale russa. Entro 48h verranno rilasciati 35mila file con accordi segreti*


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giornata di vertici NATO, G7 e UE, per discutere della guerra in Ucraina e pianificare nuove strategie.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, i leader dei sette paesi si impegnano a continuare a imporre "severe conseguenze" sulla Russia in caso di attacco nucleare, chimico o biologico. Già pronta la bozza.
> Si valuta l'invio di missili anti nave.
> ...


Questo significa solo una cosa

Più Ucraina fa resistenza, più le probabilità che lo Zio butti un regalo a Kiev aumentano. E penso che loro lo sappiano bene..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo significa solo una cosa
> 
> Più Ucraina fa resistenza, più le probabilità che lo Zio butti un regalo a Kiev aumentano. *E penso che loro lo sappiano bene..*



O è proprio quello che vogliono?


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Anonymous ha hackerato la banca centrale russa. Entro 48h verranno rilasciati 35mila file con accordi segreti*


vediamo se saltano fuori nomi nostrani che succede


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo significa solo una cosa
> 
> Più Ucraina fa resistenza, più le probabilità che lo Zio butti un regalo a Kiev aumentano. E penso che loro lo sappiano bene..


esatto, e lo dicono i generali plurimedagliati anche.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vediamo se saltano fuori nomi nostrani che succede



Prevedo scene di panico …


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

*Le parole del segretario generale della Nato Jens Stoltenberg : "Gli alleati oggi hanno deciso di fornire più assistenza all'Ucraina, anche dal punto di vista militare.
Tra questi si contano armi anti carro, difese anti missili e droni, che si sono dimostrati molto efficaci.
Gli alleati poi assisteranno l'Ucraina con aiuti finanziari e umanitari".*


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

di che tipo di droni parlano? secondo voi hanno a che fare con la famosa NOFLY zone?O sono classificate come difese antiaeree?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di che tipo di droni parlano? secondo voi hanno a che fare con la famosa NOFLY zone?O sono classificate come antiaeree?


Penso Quelli Turchi Bayraktar che gli Ucraini hanno usato fino ad ora


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di che tipo di droni parlano? secondo voi hanno a che fare con la famosa NOFLY zone?O sono classificate come difese antiaeree?



penso gli switchblade americani, i droni Kamikaze. In teoria molto più avanzati di quelli turchi che stanno utilizzando adesso. 

la no fly zone è un altra cosa


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*Farnesina:

"Ribadiamo che andare a combattere all'estero sia reato penale, si rischia incriminazione per terrorismo"*


in effetti è sempre meglio ribadire questo fatto...non tutti lo sanno
peraltro ieri è divenuta famosa una femminuccia, cacciata dall'accademia, intervistata per essere andata a combattere per l'Ucraina
è una terrorista e come tale va trattata, non c'è nulla da empatizzare o simpatizzare


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo significa solo una cosa
> 
> Più Ucraina fa resistenza, più le probabilità che lo Zio butti un regalo a Kiev aumentano. E penso che loro lo sappiano bene..


Penso che se dovesse sganciarne una sarebbe proprio lì, ma in fin dei conti penso non lo farebbe mai. Sarebbe la fine di ogni rapporto con il mondo occidentale. 
Io penso che Putin, e i russi in generale, non abbiano mai capito a fondo la cultura europea, più pensa di farci paura più qua ci si arma.


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di che tipo di droni parlano? secondo voi hanno a che fare con la famosa NOFLY zone?O sono classificate come difese antiaeree?


Non ho capito se intende difese anti droni o droni veri e propri


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*incontro privato tra Erdogan e Draghi alla fine del vertice NATO
discussione su Ucraina e Mediterraneo, in primis Libia*


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se intende difese anti droni o droni veri e propri


Qualche giorno fa si parlava di Switchblade, droni suicida capaci di colpire un target fino a 40 km di distanza.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vediamo se saltano fuori nomi nostrani che succede


Se salta fuori il nome di Grillo, Travaglio o di qualche melmastellato godo fino al 2050


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso gli switchblade americani, i droni Kamikaze. In teoria molto più avanzati di quelli turchi che stanno utilizzando adesso.
> 
> la no fly zone è un altra cosa



No non sono nella stessa classe, questi tra l'altro sono di tipo suicida e tecnicamente sono considerati più missili che droni, e costano centinaia di volte meno. Non credo la Turchia fornisca nuovi droni, minerebbe la sua posizione di mediatrice.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> No non sono nella stessa classe, questi tra l'altro sono di tipo suicida e tecnicamente sono considerati più missili che droni, e costano centinaia di volte meno. Non credo la Turchia fornisca nuovi droni, minerebbe la sua posizione di mediatrice.


Da quello che so l'Ukraina ha ordinato 20 Bayraktar prima della guerra. Non si sa se sono stati consegnati già tutti. Finora solo uno ufficialmente abbattuto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Le parole del segretario generale della Nato Jens Stoltenberg : "Gli alleati oggi hanno deciso di fornire più assistenza all'Ucraina, anche dal punto di vista militare.
> Tra questi si contano armi anti carro, difese anti missili e droni, che si sono dimostrati molto efficaci.
> Gli alleati poi assisteranno l'Ucraina con aiuti finanziari e umanitari".*


Gli ucraini stanno valorosamente lottando per la loro libertà. Preferiscono morire liberi, che morire sotto l'invasione russa. 
Hanno assaggiato cosa significa un minimo di libertà, e non sono disposti a perderla per finire nuovamente sotto il giogo russo.
C'è soltanto da avere stima per un popolo così valoroso che sta lottando e morendo per la propria libertà.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da quello che so l'Ukraina ha ordinato 20 Bayraktar prima della guerra. Non si sa se sono stati consegnati già tutti. Finora solo uno ufficialmente abbattuto



Sì, intendevo a parte quelli comprati in precedenza...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se salta fuori il nome di Grillo, Travaglio o di qualche melmastellato godo fino al 2050


quelli li vedo bene sul libro paga cinese, piu probabile un dibattista


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quelli li vedo bene sul libro paga cinese, piu probabile un dibattista



Magari esce che è dove ha depositato Salvini 49 milioni...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

*Intanto alle Nazioni Unite, 140 paesi hanno votato pro risoluzione per la Russia che ha creato una crisi umanitaria. 38 paesi non hanno votato mentre solo 5 paesi hanno votato contro che sono Russia, Bielorussia, Siria, Corea del Nord ed Eritrea.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *incontro privato tra Erdogan e Draghi alla fine del vertice NATO
> discussione su Ucraina e Mediterraneo, in primis Libia*


Tra uomini con le mani sporche di sangue ci si capisce..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Le parole del segretario generale della Nato Jens Stoltenberg : "Gli alleati oggi hanno deciso di fornire più assistenza all'Ucraina, anche dal punto di vista militare.
> Tra questi si contano armi anti carro, difese anti missili e droni, che si sono dimostrati molto efficaci.
> Gli alleati poi assisteranno l'Ucraina con aiuti finanziari e umanitari".*



Come purtroppo ampiamente previsto.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma Erdogan insieme agli altri angioletti che ci fa? È un autocrate o un uomo che accetta i principi della democrazia? Strano davvero che in quel covo di "DEMOCRAZIA" che è il G7 ci sia anche lui, no?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma Erdogan insieme agli altri angioletti che ci fa? È un autocrate o un uomo che accetta i principi della democrazia? Strano davvero che in quel covo di "DEMOCRAZIA" che è il G7 ci sia anche lui, no?



C'era anche la Russia fino a un pò di tempo fa, fino a che passasse un pò di limiti.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *incontro privato tra Erdogan e Draghi alla fine del vertice NATO
> discussione su Ucraina e Mediterraneo, in primis Libia*



Erdorgan è amico di tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma Erdogan insieme agli altri angioletti che ci fa? È un autocrate o un uomo che accetta i principi della democrazia? Strano davvero che in quel covo di "DEMOCRAZIA" che è il G7 ci sia anche lui, no?



Erdogan va bene per tutte le stagioni…


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> C'era anche la Russia fino a un pò di tempo fa, fino a che passasse un pò di limiti.



Ah, ma davvero? Quindi noi ce la prendiamo solo con chi sgarra, con chi non fa quello che diciamo noi( oddio gli USA). Buono a sapersi!


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *incontro privato tra Erdogan e Draghi alla fine del vertice NATO
> discussione su Ucraina e Mediterraneo, in primis Libia*



"Petrolio nostro, migranti vostri. Sono stato chiaro ?"


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, ma davvero? Quindi noi ce la prendiamo solo con chi sgarra, con chi non fa quello che diciamo noi( oddio gli USA). Buono a sapersi!



Dai su, non fingere di non sapere che Erdogan sia mal sopportato, e che Draghi qualche mese fa gli abbia detto chiaro e tondo che è un dittatore.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Farnesina:
> 
> "Ribadiamo che andare a combattere all'estero sia reato penale, si rischia incriminazione per terrorismo"*
> 
> ...


Sono dei foreign fighters, niente di più niente di meno, come quelli che andavano a combattere per l'Isis, ma di quale pace parlano questi, di quale combattimento a scopo di bene? ahahahah
Che mondo stupidissimo e che strana questa voglia di pace, tra l'altro non solo sono loro ad essere dei terroristi ma pure chi li accompagna o li va a prendere per portarli in Italia, piddinamente, con il bus e gratis, tutte quelle belle storie ma sempre di trafficanti di esseri umani si tratta, perché anche quello è un business di forza lavoro a basso costo ecc, è lo stesso discorso che vale per i clandestini che arrivano e vengono "salvati" nel mediterraneo, pagati, grazie al lavoro di esterni buoni (ONG) pagati dalla Chiesa evangelica o dai filantropi vari che vogliono l'invasione perpetua dei paesi occidentali per affondare e resettare ciò che è stato creato, tradizioni e culture, cancel reset.
Ragazzi è lo stesso discorso, si fanno le guerre per smaltire armi (armi super difensive, si capisce!!!) e per prendere dentro gente, tutto in barba al benessere raggiunto in certi paesi che non può più essere garantito, visto che qui fino a 15 anni anni fa c'erano pensionati analfabeti totali con la casetta di proprietà e incapaci anche solo di trovare il pulsante per accendere il pc o il telefono, anzi no, ci sono ancora oggi e devono essere spazzati via dai virus e dalle emergenze, devono essere distrutti, devono prendergli i soldi con le donazioni buone e poi farli crepare, questo è il futuro signori e vedrete che li vaccineranno a vita solo per sbattergli dentro roba in corpo e farli diventare "classe malata perché VECCHIA e a rischio", bizniz infinito, vecchio non ci devi diventare, immune alla tecnologia pure, se non hai tecnologia addosso devi crepare e sei zero, sei solo un costo in più e lo stato quello che fa è togliere da una parte per spostare da un'altra, logico che mlrd non possano essere bruciati per mantenere 90 enni o 80 enni se manco usano il telefono fisso.
Ripeto le solite cose, questo governo deve cadere il prima possibile e bisogna staccarsi già ora, stanno mandando l'Italia in guerra dopo aver distrutto l'economia, vogliono che il costo della vita e di tutto ciò che fornisce garanzie di produttività alle aziende abbia costi altissimi per far saltare tutta la struttura di piccole medie imprese che non possono resistere con l'Italia in guerra aperta e sanzionata dai suoi stessi garanti politici, questo mentre si sarebbe dovuti ripartire e ricominciare a disintossicarsi dalla pandemia, non è casuale, ma ripeto, sono pericolosi, gli effetti li vedremo tra mesi ma arriveranno, questa gente è pericolosa, più pericolosa di Putin, altro che buoni, molti non capiscono dove ci stanno portando ma è evidente, le imprese chiudono e l'invasione continua, mentre gli italiani si pagano la guerra che non vogliono fare, perché dobbiamo far parte dei buoni e dobbiamo pure pagarci le armi per andare a fare una guerra per altri.
Avete capito sì il perché abbiamo il governo tecnico non voluto da nessuno proprio ora? perché ci sono interessi sovranazionali da garantire, pandemia e guerra, oltre alla distruzione del tessuto produttivo di chi non può permettersi pandemie o guerre a vita, prima ti tolgo la clientela e poi ti faccio pagare di più la luce e tutto ciò che ti dà lavoro, non male eh come piano per il big reset?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Dai su, non fingere di non sapere che Erdogan sia mal sopportato, e che Draghi qualche mese fa gli abbia detto chiaro e tondo che è un dittatore.



Io non fingo nulla. Sono altri,i democratici,che si riempiono la bocca di principi come autodeterminazione, legittimità, libertà e via dicendo e ciò nonostante si siedono insieme a discutere con un dittatore sanguinario.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi:"Non è possibile coinvolgere né Nato né Ue nella garanzia di una no fly zone"*

Amen


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan va bene per tutte le stagioni…


CHE IL KEBAP SIA CON TE


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io non fingo nulla. Sono altri,i democratici,che si riempiono la bocca di principi come autodeterminazione, legittimità, libertà e via dicendo e ciò nonostante si siedono insieme a discutere con un dittatore sanguinario.



Real politik adottata anche con Putin, fino a che andasse troppo in là. Ma secondo te invece è propaganda.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

AZERBAIJAN E ARMENIA SULL'ORLO DI UNA NUOVA GUERRA


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, ma davvero? Quindi noi ce la prendiamo solo con chi sgarra, con chi non fa quello che diciamo noi( oddio gli USA). Buono a sapersi!




L’ Italia dovrebbe essere libera di condannare ogni forma di imperialismo, indipendentemente dal fatto che sia attuata da America, Russia, Cina o qualunque altra Nazione. Purtroppo l’Italia non è nelle condizioni di prendere una posizione autonoma.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AZERBAIJAN E ARMENIA SULL'ORLO DI UNA NUOVA GUERRA



Uh.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AZERBAIJAN E ARMENIA SULL'ORLO DI UNA NUOVA GUERRA



Ne avevamo proprio bisogno.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ Italia dovrebbe essere libera di condannare ogni forma di imperialismo, indipendentemente dal fatto che sia attuata da America, Russia, Cina o qualunque altra Nazione. Purtroppo l’Italia non è nelle condizioni di prendere una posizione autonoma.


La patria della cristianità che entra in guerra, che ridicoli.
Comunque occhio perché gli Agnelli hanno un business importante e la guerra conviene a loro, se conviene a loro spingeranno affinché si entri nel conflitto, mascherine e armi, mezzi, guarda caso ci sono loro dentro.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La patria della cristianità che entra in guerra, che ridicoli.
> Comunque occhio perché gli Agnelli hanno un business importante e la guerra conviene a loro, se conviene a loro spingeranno affinché si entri nel conflitto, mascherine e armi, mezzi, guarda caso ci sono loro dentro.



La famiglia Agnelli non mi pare tanto dissimile dagli oligarchi russi.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Draghi:"Non è possibile coinvolgere né Nato né Ue nella garanzia di una no fly zone"*
> 
> Amen


Ciao ciao zelensky 
Con le mani, con i piedi, con la nato ciao ciao semicit.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Draghi:"Non è possibile coinvolgere né Nato né Ue nella garanzia di una no fly zone"*
> 
> Amen



La accendiamo o tra cinque minuti c'è una nuova richiesta?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Real politik adottata anche con Putin, fino a che andasse troppo in là. Ma secondo te invece è propaganda.


.
Dal lato di Putin è la Nato ad aver oltrepassato il segno arrivando fino sotto casa sua, ergo sta impartendo una lezione che ancora non abbiamo capito, evidentemente.
Quanto al fatto che che i paladini del bene vadano d' amore e d' accordo con dittatori spietati non l' avrei mai detto conoscendone l' integrità morale


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AZERBAIJAN E ARMENIA SULL'ORLO DI UNA NUOVA GUERRA


Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?


Credo l Azerbaijan ma solo per la TAP


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> .
> Dal lato di Putin è la Nato ad aver oltrepassato il segno arrivando fino sotto casa sua, ergo sta impartendo una lezione che ancora non abbiamo capito, evidentemente.
> Quanto al fatto che che i paladini del bene vadano d' amore e d' accordo con dittatori spietati non l' avrei mai detto conoscendone l' integrità morale



Si può almeno dire che è permalosetto?

D'amore e d'accordo lo dici tu, poi che anche l''Occidente non sia capeggiato da stinchi di santo non è una novità, però non puoi mettere le cose sullo stesso piano, onestamente.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?



Non sono riuscito a trovare riscontri, ancora.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AZERBAIJAN E ARMENIA SULL'ORLO DI UNA NUOVA GUERRA



Vediamo se i paladini del bene alzeranno un dito per il nuovo conflitto del Nagorno Karabakh. Gli armeni aggrediti dagli azeri sostenuti da Erdogan.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?


Metti quella arcobaleno che è per tutte le stagioni.
E vinci sempre.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Si può almeno dire che è permalosetto?
> 
> D'amore e d'accordo lo dici tu, poi che anche l''Occidente non sia capeggiato da stinchi di santo non è una novità, però non puoi mettere le cose sullo stesso piano, onestamente.



Lui è permalosetto? Gli Usa foraggiano e addestrano l' Isis per abbattere il suo alleato in medio Oriente Assad, confezionano il golpe di Maidan e sarebbe lui il permaloso?!? Siamo fortunati che non sia vivo Stalin perché di certo lui la Bomba Tzar non ci pensava due volte a sganciarla.
L' Occidente è guidato da idioti e malfattori che si illudono di poter creare mostri e controllarli, di poter creare in laboratorio regimi che stiano in piedi per i loro lerci affari, di fare guerre a destra e a manca senza pagarne il conto.
Finiamola una buona volta di fare gli eroi. In questa storia sono tutti colpevoli.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lui è permalosetto? Gli Usa foraggiano e addestrano l' Isis per abbattere il suo alleato in medio Oriente Assad, confezionano il golpe di Maidan e sarebbe lui il permaloso?!? Siamo fortunati che non sia vivo Stalin perché di certo lui la Bomba Tzar non ci pensava due volte a sganciarla.
> L' Occidente è guidato da idioti e malfattori che si illudono di poter creare mostri e controllarli, di poter creare in laboratorio regimi che stiano in piedi per i loro lerci affari, di fare guerre a destra e a manca senza pagarne il conto.
> Finiamola una buona volta di fare gli eroi. In questa storia sono tutti colpevoli.



Vedrai cosa ti combina il Re del Nord. Stay tuned.


----------



## vota DC (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AZERBAIJAN E ARMENIA SULL'ORLO DI UNA NUOVA GUERRA


L'Azerbaijan ha invaso l'Armenia solo due anni fa e ha vinto perché oltre al supporto turco i russi hanno smesso di rifornire l'Armenia di armi...la gente è furiosa di Putin perché ha venduto per quattro spiccioli un alleato lasciandolo alla mercé di un paese delle Nato.....se cade Putin ne verrà uno duro e puro: Putin è molto compromesso con l'occidente.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Vedrai cosa ti combina il Re del Nord. Stay tuned.



E chi sarebbe il re del nord?


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lui è permalosetto? Gli Usa foraggiano e addestrano l' Isis per abbattere il suo alleato in medio Oriente Assad, confezionano il golpe di Maidan e sarebbe lui il permaloso?!? Siamo fortunati che non sia vivo Stalin perché di certo lui la Bomba Tzar non ci pensava due volte a sganciarla.
> L' Occidente è guidato da idioti e malfattori che si illudono di poter creare mostri e controllarli, di poter creare in laboratorio regimi che stiano in piedi per i loro lerci affari, di fare guerre a destra e a manca senza pagarne il conto.
> Finiamola una buona volta di fare gli eroi. In questa storia sono tutti colpevoli.


La NATO è difensiva ma le guerre chi le innesca? chi le fa cominciare?
Siamo talmente dentro un meccanismo perverso che con la giusta informazione distopica anche una guerra di aggressione politica (l'allargamento dell'UE e della NATO ha portato a questo) e di guerriglia aperta (nelle stesse zone di oggi) diventano di fatto delle guerre buone dove la NATO, noi e gli americani siamo quelli che devono intervenire per combattere il nemico che prima era nostro amico, guerre difensive, la fiera dell'assurdo, ovviamente se l'avversario ha il nucleare se ne guardano bene e quindi c'è il guadagno dello smaltimento di armi buone e difensive, di foreign fighters buoni e non terroristi che partono per combattere contro i russi, chiaramente l'Ucraina fa comodo perché doveva essere rasa al suolo e come il capitalismo insegna se un paese è a terra sarà più facile inserirsi e controllare, quando saranno tutti morti, senza combattere, insomma le solite cose, mi chiedo però quanto i buoni occidentali siano disposti a rischiare in questa faccenda, per manie di protagonismo e di assolutismo tirannico, in cui si fa la guerra in un paio di giorni e si preparano sanzioni senza pensare alle proprie aziende e ai costi futuri che avranno, ecco perché l'UE è lo zimbello di tutti, perché non ha potere decisionale e non è chiaramente un'unione visto che si è allargata insensatamente nel corso degli e il potere non solo lo ha perso ma lo ha disperso, tante teste tanti problemi, tanti costi per i cittadini, l'unione fa la forza dicono ma non è così, quando l'interesse è solamente finanziario, di pochi, capitalista, a rimetterci è sempre il benessere di chi inizialmente faceva parte di una piccola unione prosperante, con monete diverse per ogni paese, logico no? logico che siamo il nulla, il commissariamento dell'€ da parte degli americani era evidente già anni fa, moneta troppo forte per alcuni e quindi gravi crisi per noi e Grecia, moneta debole per altri che di fatto ci guadagnano e fanno le vacanze tranquilli da noi (non più forse).
E invece, col tempo, qualcuno ha pensato che allargarsi avrebbe portato pace e bene, beh eccovela qui la pace e il bene, il costo della vita schizzato alle stelle e lo svenditore criminale a capo di un governo tecnico deciso da altri, con emergenza annessa, ovviamente, quella è stato il primo passo verso il passo successivo, il cambiamento della vita e la distruzione di ciò che rimaneva o poteva riportare il nostro paese ad una sovranità diversa, non imposta, quindi un'altra moneta, necessaria quando i conti non torneranno più e l'UE farà fatica a trovare le materie prime senza perdere ancora produttività, senza perdere la sfida con cinesi e americani, che di fatto ci hanno portato virus e guerra in casa.
Però va tutto bene giusto? siamo NATO, siamo MORTO.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'Azerbaijan ha invaso l'Armenia solo due anni fa e ha vinto perché oltre al supporto turco i russi hanno smesso di rifornire l'Armenia di armi...la gente è furiosa di Putin perché ha venduto per quattro spiccioli un alleato lasciandolo alla mercé di un paese delle Nato.....se cade Putin ne verrà uno duro e puro: Putin è molto compromesso con l'occidente.


Cmq non capisco perché la Georgia non approfitti della situazione... Forse il presidente è amico dei Russi?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La NATO è difensiva ma le guerre chi le innesca? chi le fa cominciare?
> Siamo talmente dentro un meccanismo perverso che con la giusta informazione distopica anche una guerra di aggressione politica (l'allargamento dell'UE e della NATO ha portato a questo) e di guerriglia aperta (nelle stesse zone di oggi) diventano di fatto delle guerre buone dove la NATO, noi e gli americani siamo quelli che devono intervenire per combattere il nemico che prima era nostro amico, guerre difensive, la fiera dell'assurdo, ovviamente se l'avversario ha il nucleare se ne guardano bene e quindi c'è il guadagno dello smaltimento di armi buone e difensive, di foreign fighters buoni e non terroristi che partono per combattere contro i russi, chiaramente l'Ucraina fa comodo perché doveva essere rasa al suolo e come il capitalismo insegna se un paese è a terra sarà più facile inserirsi e controllare, quando saranno tutti morti, senza combattere, insomma le solite cose, mi chiedo però quanto i buoni occidentali siano disposti a rischiare in questa faccenda, per manie di protagonismo e di assolutismo tirannico, in cui si fa la guerra in un paio di giorni e si preparano sanzioni senza pensare alle proprie aziende e ai costi futuri che avranno, ecco perché l'UE è lo zimbello di tutti, perché non ha potere decisionale e non è chiaramente un'unione visto che si è allargata insensatamente nel corso degli e il potere non solo lo ha perso ma lo ha disperso, tante teste tanti problemi, tanti costi per i cittadini, l'unione fa la forza dicono ma non è così, quando l'interesse è solamente finanziario, di pochi, capitalista, a rimetterci è sempre il benessere di chi inizialmente faceva parte di una piccola unione prosperante, con monete diverse per ogni paese, logico no? logico che siamo il nulla, il commissariamento dell'€ da parte degli americani era evidente già anni fa, moneta troppo forte per alcuni e quindi gravi crisi per noi e Grecia, moneta debole per altri che di fatto ci guadagnano e fanno le vacanze tranquilli da noi (non più forse).
> E invece, col tempo, qualcuno ha pensato che allargarsi avrebbe portato pace e bene, beh eccovela qui la pace e il bene, il costo della vita schizzato alle stelle e lo svenditore criminale a capo di un governo tecnico deciso da altri, con emergenza annessa, ovviamente, quella è stato il primo passo verso il passo successivo, il cambiamento della vita e la distruzione di ciò che rimaneva o poteva riportare il nostro paese ad una sovranità diversa, non imposta, quindi un'altra moneta, necessaria quando i conti non torneranno più e l'UE farà fatica a trovare le materie prime senza perdere ancora produttività, senza perdere la sfida con cinesi e americani, che di fatto ci hanno portato virus e guerra in casa.
> Però va tutto bene giusto? siamo NATO, siamo MORTO.



D' accordo.


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Metti quella arcobaleno che è per tutte le stagioni.
> E vinci sempre.




Qui a Pisa ne è pieno di quelle, pure all'entrata della coop le vedo.. appese al soffitto..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Alla fine del vertice, con le conferenze dei vari premier, stanno volando parole grosse tra USA, Russia e Inghilterra.

Non riporto ogni cosa ma sono le solite minacce ed escalation.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbe il re del nord?



La Russia e i suoi alleati.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?


Mettile tutte due nei giorni pari armenia in quelli dispari l altra


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La Russia e i suoi alleati.



Meglio di Rocco e i suoi fratelli(cit.)


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla fine del vertice, con le conferenze dei vari premier, stanno volando parole grosse tra USA, Russia e Inghilterra.
> 
> Non riporto ogni cosa ma sono le solite minacce ed escalation.


Tutti mulattoni col culo degli europei


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla fine del vertice, con le conferenze dei vari premier, stanno volando parole grosse tra USA, Russia e Inghilterra.
> 
> Non riporto ogni cosa ma sono le solite minacce ed escalation.



Notizie della presunta ripresa del conflitto A-A?


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Mettile tutte due nei giorni pari armenia in quelli dispari l altra


Di fianco a quella ucraina ovviamente 
E magari anche un bel cartello con scritto "Andrà tutto BENE" perché no.
Questo si dovrà fare una volta che ci saremo nascosti nei rifugi antiatomici obbligatori con i nostri bei 100 pacchi di pasta corta e lunga da comprare su amazon come ci dice il bravo tuttologo Burioni sui social.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Notizie della presunta ripresa del conflitto A-A?



Per ora c'è stata una violazione territoriale da parte dell'Azebaijan che ha invaso un villaggio.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?


Credo armenia


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se i paladini del bene alzeranno un dito per il nuovo conflitto del Nagorno Karabakh. Gli armeni aggrediti dagli azeri sostenuti da Erdogan.




A chi vuoi che interessi degli armeni? Se poi c'è di mezzo Erdogan figurati se alza la voce qualcuno.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A chi vuoi che interessi degli armeni? Se poi c'è di mezzo Erdogan figurati se alza la voce qualcuno.



Era per ricordare ai paladini del bene che non esiste un solo cattivo eh. Lo facessero a tutto tondo. Non si capisce perché sarebbero pronti a immolarsi sull' altare di una guerra atomica per l' Ucraina mentre per l' Armenia no.Eppure sono due nazioni aggredite. Sono paladini un po' volubili i nostri


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Era per ricordare ai paladini del bene che non esiste un solo cattivo eh. Lo facessero a tutto tondo. Non si capisce perché sarebbero pronti a immolarsi sull' altare di una guerra atomica per l' Ucraina mentre per l' Armenia no.Eppure sono due nazioni aggredite. Sono paladini un po' volubili i nostri



Per il paladini del bene esiste un solo "buono", gli altri sono tutti cattivi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Canada ha aumentato del 5% le esportazioni di petrolio e gas.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Marzo 2022)

Se gli americani fanno i poliziotti del mondo non va bene.
Se gli americani non fanno i poliziotti in tutti, tutti, tutti, ma proprio tutti i quartieri del mondo non va bene.
Se gli americani si ritirano da un fronte dove non sarebbero mai dovuti andare non va bene. Presidente ridicolo. Gestione ridicola.
Quando ne devi uscire, se ne vuoi uscire, ne esci anche male. Perché non rimanere un altro po' in Afghanistan a consumare arsenali allora?
Sono questioni complesse, articolate.

Per me la differenza fra questa guerra degli americani e tutte quelle sbagliate precedenti è che dopo la guerra qui puoi vincere anche la pace. Negli altri casi no. Perché qui gli ucraini sono partecipi allo sforzo e non si squagliano appena ti volti.
Le altre guerre erano senza speranza.

A noi appecorati servono bravi imbonitori, si.
Oppure ci sentiamo prima di altri con le spalle al muro e facciamo delle scelte di campo fondamentali mettendo da parte le differenze che pure permangono.

Almeno così è per me.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A chi vuoi che interessi degli armeni? Se poi c'è di mezzo Erdogan figurati se alza la voce qualcuno.


A ma gli armenihhh non sono in Europahhhh?
Bene ma non benissimo 
Armani non Armeni


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che - secondo un dissidente russo - è sempre più probabile un golpe contro Putin da parte dei servizi segreti russi.


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

MEDVEDEV ALLA TV RUSSA: NON CI SONO RESTRIZIONI AL RITORNO DELLA PENA DI MORTE. SE LA SITUAZIONE RIMARRA' CALMA, TUTTO RIMARRA' COME ADESSO. ALTRIMENTI LA MORATORIA SARA' RIVISITATA


----------



## Sam (25 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se gli americani fanno i poliziotti del mondo non va bene.
> Se gli americani non fanno i poliziotti in tutti, tutti, tutti, ma proprio tutti i quartieri del mondo non va bene.


Questo è il fulcro del problema e della campagna anti-russa.
I russi sono aggressori che ragionano come nel '900 e gli americani i poliziotti del mondo.
Gli USA NON fanno i poliziotti, ma gli imperialisti, proprio come i russi.
Non vanno MAI a portare la pace e la democrazia, ma fanno solo guerra per i loro interessi.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se gli americani si ritirano da un fronte dove non sarebbero mai dovuti andare non va bene. Presidente ridicolo. Gestione ridicola.
> Quando ne devi uscire, se ne vuoi uscire, ne esci anche male. Perché non rimanere un altro po' in Afghanistan a consumare arsenali allora?
> Sono questioni complesse, articolate.


Non è una questione complessa o articolata, ma è molto semplice, perché ci sono secoli di storia che insegnano come una potenza agisce.
La gestione afghana è stata ridicola perché si è scelto VOLONTARIAMENTE venti anni fa di occupare un paese, rovesciare un regime "ostile", che tra l'altro è stato messo in piedi dagli stessi americani al potere armando i mujaheddin contro l'URSS durante la loro occupazione, lo si è trasformato in un protettorato mascherato, con una minima forma di rappresentanza internazionale, ci si è riempiti la bocca di parole come _esportazione dei valori della libertà e della democrazia_, mentre ci si divertiva ad ammazzare civili, tra cui bambini, con le bombe "intelligenti" e si è trascinato i propri stati satellite in questa follia.
Poi, alla fine, quando gli interessi strategici si sono spostati altrove, si è fatto spallucce e si è lasciato il paese in balia di se stesso in fretta e in furia.

Questioni complesse e articolate? No, solo mera politica di potenza.




Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per me la differenza fra questa guerra degli americani e tutte quelle sbagliate precedenti è che dopo la guerra qui puoi vincere anche la pace. Negli altri casi no. Perché qui gli ucraini sono partecipi allo sforzo e non si squagliano appena ti volti.
> Le altre guerre erano senza speranza.


Tu stai implicando che quelle guerre fossero senza speranza, perché non ci poteva essere pace, a causa della natura dei popoli.
Ma quello che sembra non esser chiaro è che la pace NON è mai stata una prerogativa di quelle guerre degli USA, sia che combattute direttamente che quelle per procura.
Pensi davvero che la primavera araba sia stata una rivolta dei popoli?
Era solo una mossa delle agenzie di intelligence americane per eliminare uomini che non piacevano, come Ben Ali, Gheddafi, Mubarak e Assad (che invece è rimasto al potere).
O che le guerre in Iraq e Afghanistan fossero guerre di pace?
L'obbiettivo non è mai stato portare la pace e la democrazia, ma far riemergere i contrasti tribali e tenere quelle zone in perenne guerra civile, vendendo armi ad entrambe le fazioni, e assicurandosi favori nei settori di interesse. COLONIALISMO, questo è il termine corretto.
L'Ucraina è la stessa cosa. Pensi davvero che questa guerra sia il risultato del pazzo Putin che si alza la mattina e dichiara guerra a Zelensky? Come Mussolini che si alza la mattina e dice: facciamo guerra alla Francia e alla Gran Bretagna, perché mi son svegliato con la luna storta?
Sul serio, ma davvero pensate che il mondo funzioni come Cappuccetto Rosso che cammina spensierata nel bosco e per caso incontra il lupo cattivo? Cioè, non è bastata la favola del pangolino malaticcio che, in un giorno di pioggia, insieme ad Andrea e Giuliano, incontra Licia per caso?
La guerra è una precisa macchinazione degli USA. Volevano che si arrivasse al conflitto, perché serviva destabilizzare il rivale russo, anche dal punto di vista energetico, oltre che dal punto di vista dell'indebolimento della sua sfera d'influenza. Vedasi come subito, i nobili cavalieri americani, sono pronti a sopperire alla carenza di gas in Europa occidentale con le loro navi cisterna.

L'ho detto fin dall'inizio di questa storia: qui il più pulito ha la rogna.
USA e Russia sono uguali. Stanno facendo lo stesso gioco. Solo che uno lo fa direttamente col proprio esercito, l'altro finanzia colpi di stato, tramite la CIA, e fa massacrare i civili di quel paese, che credono davvero di star lottando per la libertà.

Due facce della stessa, schifosa, medaglia.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> A noi appecorati servono bravi imbonitori, si.
> Oppure ci sentiamo prima di altri con le spalle al muro e facciamo delle scelte di campo fondamentali mettendo da parte le differenze che pure permangono.
> 
> Almeno così è per me.


Non servono altri imbonitori.
Qui ci serve che la gente torni a pensare e la smetta di guardare la televisione.
Ci serve che la scuola torni di nuovo ad insegnare il valore del pensiero, più che la paginetta da studiare a memoria, stile fotocopia.
Ci serve ricostruire la nostra società dalle fondamenta, in modo che capisca il valore degli interessi nazionali.
E tanto altro...


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che - secondo un dissidente russo - è sempre più probabile un golpe contro Putin da parte dei servizi segreti russi.


Ci credo poco, stapperei lo Champagne eh. Più probabile si ammazzino tra di loro, quelli sotto a Putin, ma per motivi di salita al potere. Gerasimov e Shoigu non si fanno vedere da settimane per esempio. Sono ancora vivi? Chissà


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo è il fulcro del problema e della campagna anti-russa.
> I russi sono aggressori che ragionano come nel '900 e gli americani i poliziotti del mondo.
> Gli USA NON fanno i poliziotti, ma gli imperialisti, proprio come i russi.
> Non vanno MAI a portare la pace e la democrazia, ma fanno solo guerra per i loro interessi.
> ...



Intervento clamoroso!! Qui parecchia gente ragiona come se venisse dal paese delle meraviglie di Alice. Gridano alla Russia criminale ma non vedono il perché la stessa Russia( da condannare) abbia aggredito l' Ucraina. E questo succede perché la gente non si informa, schiava di un informazione che è propaganda, e che somministra loro " verità" preconfezionate allo scopo di ingannarla e soggiogarla. E noi in quanto italiani dobbiamo dichiarare guerra alla Russia che non ci ha fatto nulla e con cui abbiamo da secoli ottimi rapporti commerciali e culturali perché il dottor Frankenstein d' oltre oceano continua con i suoi folli esperimenti a creare mostri e miseria e poi ci butta nel calderone.
Concordo sull' autonomia di pensiero e sulla scuola che deve costruire cittadini consapevoli piuttosto che essere un diplomificio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere la conferenza di ieri di Zaia? parlava di iodio, cosa fare se scoppia una centrale nucleare, cosa fare se scoppia una bomba nucleare e conclude dicendo che "se siamo usciti dal covid usciremo anche da questa cosa qua" ... 

Tranquilli eh, vuoi mettere una bomba atomica con il raffreddore? eddai su


----------



## Swaitak (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere la conferenza di ieri di Zaia? parlava di iodio, cosa fare se scoppia una centrale nucleare, cosa fare se scoppia una bomba nucleare e conclude dicendo che "se siamo usciti dal covid usciremo anche da questa cosa qua" ...
> 
> Tranquilli eh, vuoi mettere una bomba atomica con il raffreddore? eddai su


se parla lui che era il primatista covid, mi preoccupo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che secondo la Cina della NATO viene gettata benzina sul fuoco.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C'arriviamo ad inizio aprile?
> 
> Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. Per l'Ucraina, santo Dio. Non me ne capacito.


Mi sorprendi,dovresti saperlo che l'Ucraina serve come miccia,mica lo si fa per salvare loro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere la conferenza di ieri di Zaia? parlava di iodio, cosa fare se scoppia una centrale nucleare, cosa fare se scoppia una bomba nucleare e conclude dicendo che "se siamo usciti dal covid usciremo anche da questa cosa qua" ...
> 
> Tranquilli eh, vuoi mettere una bomba atomica con il raffreddore? eddai su



Pensa che Zaia è uno dei migliori secondo molti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa che Zaia è uno dei migliori secondo molti.


fino a 2 anni fa lo consideravo pure io il mano peggio... un evidente abbaglio


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se parla lui che era il primatista covid, mi preoccupo


Più che altro la tranquillità con cui ne parla, come a dire "oh, andrà così, è già scritto, fate questo questo e quest'altro"


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> fino a 2 anni fa lo consideravo pure io il mano peggio... un evidente abbaglio



Nel suo lavoro di governo della regione sembra anche bravo ma non si può certo considerare un politico di livello internazionale. 
I politicanti attuali, per me, fanno rimpiangere quelli della prima repubblica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di chi dobbiamo mettere la bandiera sul balcone?


Gli Armeni sono un popolo fratello dell'europa.
Gli Azeri sono turcomanni gemelli di Erdogan.

Ma al contempo, gli Armeni sono nella sfera di influenza russa, che li arma...
Questo conflitto allontanerebbe ulteriormente Erdogan da Putin e per la NATO sarebbe una bella notizia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa che Zaia è uno dei migliori secondo molti.


quello è merito di salvini che per confronto fa sembrava chiunque, pure zaia che è un mezzo bifolco veneto, un grande statista


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

sento un gran parlare di tv ma c'è ancora qualcuno sotto i 50 anni che la guarda?


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sento un gran parlare di tv ma c'è ancora qualcuno sotto i 50 anni che la guarda?


In Italia ci sono 13 milioni di over 65....la maggior parte di loro la usa come fonte di informazione principale se non unica


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In Italia ci sono 13 milioni di over 65....la maggior parte di loro la usa come fonte di informazione principale se non unica


infatti ho detto sotto i 50 apposta


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sento un gran parlare di tv ma c'è ancora qualcuno sotto i 50 anni che la guarda?



Io li ho superati e la guardo per vedere le partite, la F1 e qualche film.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In Italia ci sono 13 milioni di over 65....la maggior parte di loro la usa come fonte di informazione principale se non unica



Non si possono certo colpevolizzare. Sono generazioni diverse e spesso non hanno nemmeno i mezzi per informarsi diversamente.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che l’Ambasciatore della Russia in Italia ha espresso preoccupazione per la fornitura di armi italiane all’Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto sotto i 50 apposta



Io sono molto più deluso dagli under 50 che si informano esclusivamente via social.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si possono certo colpevolizzare. Sono generazioni diverse e spesso non hanno nemmeno i mezzi per informarsi diversamente.


assolutamente..ci mancherebbe


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono molto più deluso dagli under 50 che si informano esclusivamente via social.


bisogna saper discernere..se uno si informa su facebook allora è quasi meglio guardi la rai o mediaset..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bisogna saper discernere..se uno si informa su facebook allora è quasi meglio guardi la rai o mediaset..



Il mio dubbio è proprio sulla capacità di discernere


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono molto più deluso dagli under 50 che si informano esclusivamente via social.


E' possibile che oggi i social siano diventanti molto meno affidabili dei canali tradizionali? Può chiamarsi informazione una proposizione di contenuti senza contraddittorio nè dibattito sulla base di logaritmi studiati a scopo commerciale? 

Ma soprattutto esistono davvero ancora professionisti seri che riescono a fare informazione superpartes?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' possibile che oggi i social siano diventanti molto meno affidabili dei canali tradizionali? Può chiamarsi informazione una proposizione di contenuti senza contraddittorio nè dibattito sulla base di logaritmi studiati a scopo commerciale?
> 
> *Ma soprattutto esistono davvero ancora professionisti seri che riescono a fare informazione superpartes?*



I social vanno incontro a quello che la massa vuole sentirsi dire. I professionisti dell’informazione si sono adeguati.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli Armeni sono un popolo fratello dell'europa.
> Gli Azeri sono turcomanni gemelli di Erdogan.
> 
> Ma al contempo, gli Armeni sono nella sfera di influenza russa, che li arma...
> Questo conflitto allontanerebbe ulteriormente Erdogan da Putin e per la NATO sarebbe una bella notizia.


La Russia supporta ANCHE l'Azerbaijan (non manda truppe ma è il principale fornitore di armi) che in cambio lo ha supportato persino contro i ceceni. Il fatto è che a parità di supporto e netta inferiorità numerica gli armeni hanno sempre vinto lo stesso tranne l'ultima invasione dove il supporto russo è mancato.
Sia Azerbaijan che Armenia sono ancora volontariamente nella CSI.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Marzo 2022)

Mi dicono dalla regia che qualcuno "abbia suicidato" Zhirinovsky (leader ultranazionalista russo e avversario di putin).
Si trova a mosca in ospedale mezzo morto. Complicazioni covid, ma pare si stesse riprendendo prima.
Vederci della dietrologia non è obbligatorio, ma la circostanza è quantomeno curiosa.
Si tratta di una delle personalità politiche piu in vista in Russia, questa è roba grossa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi dicono dalla regia che qualcuno "abbia suicidato" Zhirinovsky (leader ultranazionalista russo e avversario di putin).
> Si trova a mosca in ospedale mezzo morto. Complicazioni covid.
> Si tratta di una delle personalità politiche piu in vista in Russia, questa è roba grossa.



Mi basta aver letto “avversario di Putin” per capire che non morirà di vecchiaia.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi dicono dalla regia che qualcuno "abbia suicidato" Zhirinovsky (leader ultranazionalista russo e avversario di putin).
> Si trova a mosca in ospedale mezzo morto. Complicazioni covid, ma pare si stesse riprendendo prima.
> Vederci della dietrologia non è obbligatorio, ma la circostanza è quantomeno curiosa.
> Si tratta di una delle personalità politiche piu in vista in Russia, questa è roba grossa.


non credo c'entri Putin o la sua cerchia...non l'hanno mai fatto in passato...


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi basta aver letto “avversario di Putin” per capire che non morirà di vecchiaia.


Avversario per modo di dire, era il più feroce sostenitore della tesi che l Ukraina come stato non esiste


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non credo c'entri Putin o la sua cerchia..._*non l'hanno mai fatto in passato...*_



In effetti non hanno mai lasciato il lavoro a metà …


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi dicono dalla regia che qualcuno "abbia suicidato" Zhirinovsky (leader ultranazionalista russo e avversario di putin).
> Si trova a mosca in ospedale mezzo morto. Complicazioni covid, ma pare si stesse riprendendo prima.
> Vederci della dietrologia non è obbligatorio, ma la circostanza è quantomeno curiosa.
> Si tratta di una delle personalità politiche piu in vista in Russia, questa è roba grossa.


Per adesso il suo partito e il presidente della Duma hanno smentito


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Avversario per modo di dire, era il più feroce sostenitore della tesi che l Ukraina come stato non esiste


Sisi infatti ho specificato leader ultranazionalista, ma al contempo il suo partito non è mai stato troppo in buoni rapporti con Russia Unita.


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso il suo partito e il presidente della Duma hanno smentito


Aggiungo però che altri parlamentari hanno confermato la sua morte. Mistero


----------



## Andris (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sisi infatti ho specificato leader ultranazionalista, ma al contempo il suo partito non è mai stato troppo in buoni rapporti con Russia Unita.


ormai è modus operandi acquisito che il nemico del mio nemico diventa mio amico.
criminali, nazisti, fascisti vanno tutti bene se tra le varie cose sono contrari a Putin.
questo è ancora peggio di Navalny per la cronaca


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Avversario per modo di dire, era il più feroce sostenitore della tesi che l Ukraina come stato non esiste


Quelli sono i veri avversari. Putin sta lasciando man libera alla Turchia di mettere il naso tra Armenia e Azerbaijan (che dovrebbero essere alleati russi invece di farsi guerra), ha finanziato paesi che poi hanno tradito rivelandosi ostili e ha ottenuto contratti svantaggiosi.


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i veri avversari. Putin sta lasciando man libera alla Turchia di mettere il naso tra Armenia e Azerbaijan (che dovrebbero essere alleati russi invece di farsi guerra), ha finanziato paesi che poi hanno tradito rivelandosi ostili e ha ottenuto contratti svantaggiosi.


Come ho già scritto, non capisco perché la Georgia non ne approfitti. Migliaia di soldati dell'Ossezia del Sud sono stati trasferiti in Ukraina.


----------



## Andris (25 Marzo 2022)

comunque l'Italia, così come la Germania, non possono beneficiare del GNL con le cinquanta stelline.
è stato detto chiaramente dal punto di vista tecnico, inutile che si continua a strombazzare sui media le carrette del mare USA ma servono alternative
l'Algeria pare possa aumentare nel condotto Transmed vigente, di 2-3 miliardi di metri cubi in poco tempo e fino a 5 miliardi in 5 anni.
acquisiti questi 2-3 miliardi, perchè interessano i prossimi mesi non tra 5 anni che non sai se esisterà il pianeta, andiamo avanti con altri luoghi sperando che non ci sia un'altra primavera colorata in Nord Africa...

questi a Bruxelles vivono in un mondo tutto loro, si votano tra loro tanto che Michel ancora presidente fino al 2024.
Von der Leyen che lecca Sleepy Joe per farci affari, scena che farebbe passare la fame pure a un naufrago

persino i loro amici della finanza spiegano la situazione critica per i beoti che boicottano le esportazioni russe, mentre loro si spippettano per 15 miliardi di metri cubi promessi dagli USA in tutta Europa nei prossimi due inverni



> *Goldman Sachs ha fatto comunque notare quanto poco sia probabile che le forniture Usa siano in grado di limitare la crescita dei prezzi del gas, almeno finché non ci sarà una significativa crescita delle catene di fornitura globali*
> *Uno scenario previsto non prima del 2025.*


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

SCHOLZ: LA GERMANIA SI RIFIUTA DI PAGARE IL GAS IN RUBLI, NEL CONTRATTO C'E' SCRITTA CHIARAMENTE LA VALUTA DEI PAGAMENTI


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che secondo Mosca il figlio di Biden sarebbe coinvolto nella gestione dei laboratori per lo sviluppo di armi biologiche presenti in Ucraina.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque l'Italia, così come la Germania, non possono beneficiare del GNL con le cinquanta stelline.
> è stato detto chiaramente dal punto di vista tecnico, inutile che si continua a strombazzare sui media le carrette del mare USA ma servono alternative
> l'Algeria pare possa aumentare nel condotto Transmed vigente, di 2-3 miliardi di metri cubi in poco tempo e fino a 5 miliardi in 5 anni.
> acquisiti questi 2-3 miliardi, perchè interessano i prossimi mesi non tra 5 anni che non sai se esisterà il pianeta, andiamo avanti con altri luoghi sperando che non ci sia un'altra primavera colorata in Nord Africa...
> ...


insomma per farla breve devo cominciare a tirare fuori piumini piumoni e coperte varie?


----------



## Andris (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che secondo Mosca il figlio di Biden sarebbe coinvolto nella gestione dei laboratori per lo sviluppo di armi biologiche presenti in Ucraina.


Sleepy Joe ancora deve spiegare perchè suo figlio prendesse 50 mila dollari al mese dal consiglio di amministrazione della più grande azienda ucraina di energia senza sapere una mazza di energia.
bella la vita, diventi ricco senza sapere niente del campo in cui lavori
diciamo che sembrerebbe una mazzetta per il senior...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sleepy Joe ancora deve spiegare perchè suo figlio prendesse 50 mila dollari al mese dalla più grande azienda ucraina di energia senza sapere una mazza di energia.
> bella la vita, diventi ricchi senza sapere niente del campo in cui lavori



Non penserai mica che Biden abbia interessi personali in Ucraina?


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sleepy Joe ancora deve spiegare perchè suo figlio prendesse 50 mila dollari al mese dal consiglio di amministrazione della più grande azienda ucraina di energia senza sapere una mazza di energia.
> bella la vita, diventi ricco senza sapere niente del campo in cui lavori
> diciamo che sembrerebbe una mazzetta...


Shhhh non dirlo per carità, non ci sono affari loschi ameriggani in Ucraina


----------



## Andris (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non penserai mica che Biden abbia interessi personali in Ucraina?


negli USA hanno chiuso gli occhi su tante faccende pur di far fuori Trump, negli anni verranno fuori tutti e se ne pentiranno
una cosa giusta diveniva sbagliata se a pronunciarla era Trump...così è successo per anni con apice in campagna elettorale


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Shhhh non dirlo per carità, non ci sono affari loschi ameriggani in Ucraina



Io non conosco nessun caso di ingerenza degli USA negli affari di altri Paesi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non conosco nessun caso di ingerenza degli USA negli affari di altri Paesi.


Loro arrivano solo dove c'è da arraff... Ehm... Salvare vite umane coi gessetti colorati


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Loro arrivano solo dove c'è da arraff... Ehm... Salvare vite umane coi gessetti colorati



Ma non è che dove non ci sono le condizioni adatte per arraffare le creano?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Loro arrivano solo dove c'è da arraff... Ehm... Salvare vite umane coi gessetti colorati


si chiama esportare democrazia


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non è che dove non ci sono le condizioni adatte per arraffare le creano?






RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> si chiama esportare democrazia


Tramite missioni di PACE


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che secondo Mosca il figlio di Biden sarebbe coinvolto nella gestione dei laboratori per lo sviluppo di armi biologiche presenti in Ucraina.



La notizia è riportata anche sul sito de La Repubblica.


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

BORIS JOHNSON PROPONE L'UKRAINA COME PAESE OSPITANTE PER GLI EUROPEI DEL 2028


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BORIS JOHNSON PROPONE L'UKRAINA COME PAESE OSPITANTE PER GLI EUROPEI DEL 2028



Noi ci lamentiamo di Draghi ma non mi pare che altri stiano meglio.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2022)

Hanno messo le mine persino nei cimiteri, altro che giocarci a calcio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La notizia è riportata anche sul sito de La Repubblica.


"eh ma tanto si sapeva, lo fan tutti" o "feic nius"?


----------



## Swaitak (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BORIS JOHNSON PROPONE L'UKRAINA COME PAESE OSPITANTE PER GLI EUROPEI DEL 2028


a sto punto meglio la proposta dei mondiali in russia facendo vincere l'ucraina . Il massimo del trollaggio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che la Casa Bianca ha annunciato che domani ci sarà un importante discorso di Biden sull’Ucraina.

Boris Johnson propone di fornire i carri armati a Kiev.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "eh ma tanto si sapeva, lo fan tutti" o "feic nius"?



Se si accertasse che la notizia è vera Biden dovrebbe solo dimettersi.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BORIS JOHNSON PROPONE L'UKRAINA COME PAESE OSPITANTE PER GLI EUROPEI DEL 2028



Ha di nuovo fatto serata con Vidal.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BORIS JOHNSON PROPONE L'UKRAINA COME PAESE OSPITANTE PER GLI EUROPEI DEL 2028


Che zerbino sto Claudio Lippi.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BORIS JOHNSON PROPONE L'UKRAINA COME PAESE OSPITANTE PER GLI EUROPEI DEL 2028


Ahahahahah ma perché ste pagliacciate?
Ma entro il 2028 ci sarà ancora l’ucraina?


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah ma perché ste pagliacciate?
> Ma entro il 2028 ci sarà ancora *il pianeta*?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

*Casa Bianca: Domani ci sarà un discorso importante e significativo di Biden sulla questione ucraina

Putin: L'Occidente ha esteso la sua pratica di cancel culture su di noi. Vuole annullare la nostra cultura, le nostre tradizioni, il nostro patrimonio artistico e letterario.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: Domani ci sarà un discorso importante e significativo di Biden sulla questione ucraina
> 
> Putin: L'Occidente ha esteso la sua pratica di cancel culture su di noi. Vuole annullare la nostra cultura, le nostre tradizioni, il nostro patrimonio artistico e letterario.*


Quando deve parlare quella melma di bidet c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, se lui (chi per lui) ha deciso di fare la guerra nucleare si farà la guerra nucleare sulle nostre teste. 

Su putin ha ragione, ma non lo stanno facendo solo con la Russia, pure con la cultura europea non si scherza in quanto a cancel culture.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quando deve parlare quella melma di bidet c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, se lui (chi per lui) ha deciso di fare la guerra nucleare si farà la guerra nucleare sulle nostre teste.
> 
> Su putin ha ragione, ma non lo stanno facendo solo con la Russia, pure con la cultura europea non si scherza in quanto a cancel culture.



Sulla cancel culture e i woke Putin può anche spararmi un missile nucleare su casa mia e gli darei ragione. Darei ragione anche al diavolo in persona su questo argomento, ma non riguarda certo solo la Russia...


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulla cancel culture e i woke Putin può anche spararmi un missile nucleare su casa mia e gli darei ragione. Darei ragione anche al diavolo in persona su questo argomento, ma *non riguarda certo solo la Russia*...


Esattamente, lo stiamo vedendo ogni giorno


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulla cancel culture e i woke Putin può anche spararmi un missile nucleare su casa mia e gli darei ragione. Darei ragione anche al diavolo in persona su questo argomento, ma non riguarda certo solo la Russia...


Idem. Se si parla di questo, Putin ha sempre ragione.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: Domani ci sarà un discorso importante e significativo di Biden sulla questione ucraina
> 
> Putin: L'Occidente ha esteso la sua pratica di cancel culture su di noi. Vuole annullare la nostra cultura, le nostre tradizioni, il nostro patrimonio artistico e letterario.*


ma quale cancel culture..com'è ignorante questo

(in realtà è solo in cattiva fede presumo)

bastava che non invadevi un altro stato e nessuno ti si incul..ne te ne la tua "culture"..


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA DICHIARA 1351 SOLDATI MORTI E 3800 FERITI


----------

